# Zero degree seatmast topper



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Does Ritchey make a zero degree set back seatmast topper 50 mm tall for a Guru Photon? I believe it's a 34.9


----------



## Kenrow (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks like only 25 mm set back for 34.9:

WCS One-Bolt seat mast topper material / construction inner Ø length offset weight finish
2D Forged 2014 34.9 50mm 25mm 116g HP Black
2D Forged 2014 30.25 50mm 8mm 110g HP Black
2D Forged 2014 30.25, 34.9 70mm 25mm 138g (34.9) HP Black
2D Forged 2014 38.35 70mm 8mm 126g HP Black


----------

